# Starting out - Which Newsletter or Course?



## pete3980 (26 June 2005)

I am just getting serious about putting more money into the sharemarket.  I keep getting phone calls and emails from companies wishing to sell me either newsletters or courses ranging from $3500.00-$1000.00. Has anyone tried any of these and which would they reccommend.  Thanks


----------



## excalibur (26 June 2005)

*Re: Starting out*



			
				pete3980 said:
			
		

> I am just getting serious about putting more money into the sharemarket.  I keep getting phone calls and emails from companies wishing to sell me either newsletters or courses ranging from $3500.00-$1000.00. Has anyone tried any of these and which would they reccommend.  Thanks




Be always sceptical about publications and special notices. Do a bit of research yourself. Take for example those stocks that have been publicised and compare with some other stocks with similar qualities that are offered on the market ( not only national). Look at their backgrounds, past results, plans for the future and dividends. Put them on your watchlist and discover afterwards why somebody sent you an e-mail to buy stocks...You will be impressed.


----------



## tech/a (26 June 2005)

*Re: Starting out*

Just finished reading.

Safe Stratagies for Financial Freedom
By
Van Tharp,Barton and Sjuggerud.ISBN 0-07-142147-5

In there is a full chapter addressing how they suggest you trade newsletters.
Basically.
(1) Find out their past track record.
(2) Choose your timing.
(3) Trade with risk and position size rules just as you would any method.

You simply pick a universe of stocks from those suggested and trade them from their recommendations.If it fails then your stopped out like any other trade---

Just another way of picking stocks you can trade---just as valid as any other method.

Paying $3000 for this info---hmm shares mag and others do this for way less!!

Inside Trader give a report on the top picks each month from over 100 top analysts and thats $395 last time I looked.


----------



## RichKid (26 June 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*

pete3980,
Try searching these forums for keywords like 'newsletter' or 'tipsheet' or 'scam' etc using the search tool. You'll be glad you did, lots of info, browsing throught the Beginners Forum will help too. Good luck!


----------



## Happy (11 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*

Nick Radage seems to be fair dinkum; different levels are available from Free stuff through paid tips to paid coaching. He is associated with Macquarie Bank and just acquired the licence so he can legally recommend stocks, look at:
http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi

Also recently Atkinson – Berg jumped into the Newsletters arena
Free demo (not sure for how long) at  www.sharetradingeducation.com
Atkinson is a success story from almost going broke with Tech Crash to being profitable trader, Jim Berg been around for a while too.

I did not use them, but general opinion is that they are honest, teach and help, they ask reasonable fee, so it is not going to send you broke, and I think you can resign from their services if Io wish, so you are not locked up in contract.
Let know what you think, if you decide to explore these possibilities.


----------



## BXP (11 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*

You can also check with the asic website to make sure they are qualified. Make sure that the recommendation fit in with you and your style. I know that sometimes the recommendations can stay for many years without making progress. No point if you're looking for a trade lasting a short time.


----------



## ob1kenobi (12 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> pete3980,
> Try searching these forums for keywords like 'newsletter' or 'tipsheet' or 'scam' etc using the search tool. You'll be glad you did, lots of info, browsing throught the Beginners Forum will help too. Good luck!




Personally, I'd be wary of them. If you go down that path, make sure they have ab Australian Financial Services Licence from ASIC (see www.asic.gov.au for a register of licence holders). If they don't then they shouldn't be giving advice. If you use an on line broker such as ETrade Australia, their market research section includes information as to what different equities research companies or brokers recommend. Ecinya and Huntley's are two I use from time to time as part of my research, but I stress it forms a small part of a much bigger picture and is provided as part of the service to their clients. It certainly doesn't cost thousands and they're licenced. As Rich noted, search this site, I remember responding to a similar question about Wise Owls, it's here somewhere. At the end of the day, use the internet and your on line broker and do your own research. I find its cheaper and more rewarding.


----------



## tech/a (12 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*



			
				Happy said:
			
		

> Nick Radage seems to be fair dinkum; different levels are available from Free stuff through paid tips to paid coaching. He is associated with Macquarie Bank and just acquired the licence so he can legally recommend stocks, look at:
> http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi
> 
> Also recently Atkinson – Berg jumped into the Newsletters arena
> ...





Dont underestimate the local guy.

I've known Nick for many years (He's not my greatest fan!) but I have got to say that of all those I have listened to Nick is the ONLY ONE who showed me how to turn a profit.
Any education is expensive if there is no end result.

With Nick you'll get just that---the result your looking for.

Yes I'm a past client---and Yes I'm profitable---.

(I have no affiliation with Nick Radge---of which I'm sure he is very thankful!).


----------



## mit (12 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*

If you want to learn to do it all yourself and have a bent towards TA, Daryl Guppy has a newsletter. It is not a tipping newsletter but an educational one. This means that he does not require a license. It's fairly cheap and he goes into detail how he picks and manages his trades. He doesn't hold a license and is not tipping stocks but through actual examples shows you how he does it. 

You can get a lot out of his books but I found it helpful to read how he trades in  the current environment.

www.guppytraders.com

I don't subscribe anymore as I have developed my own style now.

MIT


----------



## GreatPig (12 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*

I have been getting Guppy's newsletter too, and am just about to renew.

While I find there's a lot of repetition, often total reproduction of sections of the previous newsletter with just a few new comments added, there's enough new info to make it worthwhile for me at this stage.

They also do a live portfolio trade with the details published and discussed in the newsletters. Apparently the average portfolio return over the last 9 years has been 81.8% pa, with a success rate of 75%. The worst return in any one year was 48.7% (2003-2004), and the best 111% (1999-2000). However, they also trade derivates. For example, during the recent March downturn in the market they had a put warrant on NCM which returned over 100% in 14 days.

While they're great figures to aspire to , my sights are somewhat lower than that.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Mofra (12 July 2005)

*Re: Starting out- Which Newsletter or Course?*

"Give a man a fish he eats for a day; teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime"

Would it be rude to throw up a third alternative (my personal preference) - books?

The best newsletter in the world probably wont help if its target demographic differs from your own risk profile. With most books you have to do your own groundwork in developing a system and methodology, rather than just following tips & suggestions - but I believe it is worth it in the longer term.


----------

